# Yanmar 1110D 4X2 1970



## Robert Powers (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi all

Local FB add for the above tractor for $700. Starts runs lift doesn’t work. Don’t know how many hours it has or how old the tires are, but the tires look new in the photo. 

Every thing I read on the net says don’t buy one because it’s hard to locate parts. 

What say you? What is the possibility an oil and filter change will fix the lift? What’s the possibility an oil and filter change will ruin the transmission?

Is there some way to rig a belly mower and or blade under this thing. 

I’m currently cutting little less than an acre of lawn and grading over 100 yards of gravel drive with a 5 year old poulan lawn pro 46” cut and a handi dozer. It is perfect for the lawn except there are a couple of places where it will loose traction due to grade, has never failed to start, but is working past recommended limits pulling the handi dozer. I think the only reason the transmission still works is be cause of the lawn tire limited traction. Also it will not push snow worth a flip. 

I like this little yanmar because selling my current rig used will cover about half of the asking price. It will fit in the little shed I built under my deck keeping that fresh cut lawn smell out of the garage. And it shouldn’t fall apart grading the drive. There’s a YouTube video of one easily moving over a foot of snow. 

Concerns are attachments, maintenance and parts. 

Your comments and opinions valued highly

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Robert Powers (Aug 30, 2019)

Also size and weight means I can haul it home in a uhaul 5x8 behind my half ton.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Might want to read this article by Hoye. If you are not familiar with Hoye they are probably the number one supplier of spare parts for these grey market Yanmars.

Oil and filter change definitely will not ruin the transmission. It has a screen in the transmission that can get stopped up and cause your lift problems. But no way at this point to know just what your lift problems are. Finding a belly mower to work on it would be hard, a 3 point finish mower would be more feasible. 

https://www.hoyetractor.com/modelstoavoid.htm


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

A nice looking tractor for its age and has been looked after panel and appearance wise, for $700 I would have it just to fiddle with, parts would be a worry and if the tractor was treated with respect during its life, there shouldn't be a problem, most basic parts should be available for servicing, there is always the internet to fish with.

The 3 point lift could be as simple as adjustment, blocked screen as winston mentioned or just the lift piston seals have hardened with age.

But this is your choice Robert seeing that Hoyes tractors says not to touch.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Hoye shows parts for it....

https://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/1100.htm

Fredrcks Imports with others have parts too. 

Yanmar 2T72 diesel engine. It has cylinder sleeves and the engine rebuild kits look super simple.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh, the 3pt lift isn't moving. Then, flip the seat forward as it's running. There are little levers and a hand turn knob to play with. If any are in the wrong position, the 3pt will not move.


----------

